# ruger M77 stock issue



## habersham hammer (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought this gun last Saturday and so far I love it. But when you bump the butt of the stock accidently or not, the end of the stock toward the muzzle will rattle some. I know they all do this to a degree but this one seems a lot more noticeable. The stock itself is on good and tight though. What is a quick fix for this if any?

thanks


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 14, 2015)

I would check that front screw under Floorplate hinge. If that gets loose it causes all kinds of problems especially with the accuracy.
I don't remember any of my bolt guns having a stock that rattled when the butt was bumped on the floor. Including a M77 in 7X57 my wife had.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been reading up on a Ruger with the black laminate stock.  Based on what I've read, those barrels are supposed to be free floating, but some guys report that the barrel often touches the stock at the very front.  I have read reports of a guy wrapping a piece of dowel with sand paper and carefully knocking down the high spots until the barrel passed the dollar bill test.  I cannot personally vouch for this, so double check my information before you fire up the Dremel.  That being said, the vibration is new to me, but vibration almost always means something is loose or fractured, so check everything that can be tightened or and be broken.  I bet that black laminate can hide a hairline fracture.

Nate


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 15, 2015)

x2 check the action screws. 

But... If the vibration is between the stock and the barrel, then it is most likely someone has already attempted to free float the barrel and did not give enough clearance. If you can hold the rifle by the barrel and smack the stock against the barrel, this may be the case. Sometimes in order to ensure this doesn't happen a lot of stock wood has to be removed. Laminated wood generally holds up to flexing, but a couple strips of carbon fiber epoxied into the barrel channel on the stock can make it super stiff.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jul 15, 2015)

BrownDog20886 said:


> I've been reading up on a Ruger with the black laminate stock.  Based on what I've read, those barrels are supposed to be free floating, but some guys report that the barrel often touches the stock at the very front.  I have read reports of a guy wrapping a piece of dowel with sand paper and carefully knocking down the high spots until the barrel passed the dollar bill test.  I cannot personally vouch for this, so double check my information before you fire up the Dremel.  That being said, the vibration is new to me, but vibration almost always means something is loose or fractured, so check everything that can be tightened or and be broken.  I bet that black laminate can hide a hairline fracture.
> 
> Nate



Yes, almost all our guns are the m77 and gun shoots better and is quieter after free floating it. Take a dollar bill and find the spots it stops moving and sand that area down until it moves in between the stock and barrel


----------



## Kanook (Jul 16, 2015)

Tighten the hinge plate screw first to 95" lbs then the trigger guard screw to about 30"lbs (a little more than hand tight)


----------

